# Win 10 updated, but my BIOS is old



## phototheworld (Sep 28, 2016)

I have an oldish Dell Studio XPS 435MT which came originally with Vista and used the Dell BIOS version 1.0.2. During some revamping of hard drives, my repair shop installed Windows 7 in place of the original Vista -- keeping the original motherboard and BIOS. It worked just fine. This summer, I upgraded from that Windows 7 OS to Win 10; and the upgrade went well. The system runs fine (except for a couple of known Win 10 oddities) -- BUT during any Restart process the computer will not fully shut down; so I simply do a regular Shut Down and then a manual Start in place of the Restart process. I suspect that it is the old BIOS which is causing this Restart shutdown hangup. I can live with this -- but I worry about the future if there are more Win 10 evolutions -- some which might make my old BIOS totally non-operational. Is there some safe and sane way by which I can obtain and install a BIOS which works flawlessly with WIN 10 and which also is happy with my old Dell motherboard? Dell (which never listens to the question asked) has only the stupid and rote reply that Vista is no longer supported and cannot be ungraded to Win10.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi PH, welcome to the TSG Forums.....

Suggest that you run the TSG Sysinfo utility and Post the results. That way we will know exactly what hardware your system has.

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

T.


----------



## phototheworld (Sep 28, 2016)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8183 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476387 MB, Free - 358412 MB; D: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 968287 MB; G: Total - 1907720 MB, Free - 921871 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0R849J
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have an oldish *Dell Studio XPS 435MT* which came originally with Vista and used the Dell BIOS version *1.0.2*.


*Dell Studio XPS 435 MiniTower*
It has driver support only for Windows Vista 64-bit and Windows 7 64-bit.
The most current BIOS update for it is version *1.1.4* which was released in December 2009.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

As a suggestion....

Disable Kaspersky AV and make sure that it cannot start when the system starts. Then enable Windows Defender, make sure that it is up-to-date and fully enabled in real-time.

Test that setup for a few days and report back to the Forum with your findings.

T.


----------

